# Vintage Singer with puzzle box



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=13387659

Don't need, not even all that enamored with the Red Eye decals, but it has the Puzzle Box, and all the attachments are in it lined up so nice and neat! Worth it for the puzzle box alone, AND it's close enough I can pick it up, save the cost of shipping! 

(Or someone else can buy it, and save me the agony!)


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It's the wrong box for the machine. See that funny many armed thing in front? That is to hold the bobbins for a vibrating shuttle machine. Not a big deal but an interesting thing to know. There is a style for the oscillating bobbin type machine. Looks like a wire. 
But it is a good deal. Im looking for a puzzle box as the 27 would have come with one. Griest made the attachments for singer at that time


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have a puzzle box and didn't know what it was when I bought it except it went with old machines and has a lot of attachments and stuff with it.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

That is a converted 66-1 treadle head with back clamp feet. Very little if anything in that puzzle box will work on it.

Still I would consider grabbing it were I in the area. You never know when you'd find an empty treadle cabinet in need a nice machine.

Joe


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

I have a couple puzzle boxes. I keep saving them along with random feet.  I give them a good home.  
There are so many neet feet and not enough time to play


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

My son gave me this neat book for Christmas: The Sewing Machine Attachment Handbook by Charlene Phillips. It provides "A Brief History of Attachments" on pgs 8-11, along with some of the developing history of sewing machine manugacturers, including Singer, Greist, Westerm Electric, Graybar, Wilcox and Gibbs.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That book sounds really neat! I love learning about this stuff - and there is so much conflicting information to sort through online. And sometimes the manufactures would make changes and not a lot was documented back then.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Macy, the book is mostly about how to use the feet (something I'm rather green about), the history itself while fun and informative, is brief...

Oh, just reread my earlier post...ALL the history I mentioned is on those three pages.


----------

